
Show HN: Download organizer for Mac - saucow
http://downloadorganizerapp.com
======
lstamour
If anyone's getting it for the filters, well ... you know you can do exactly
that using Spotlight already, right? If not, well, it might be worth giving
Spotlight a second look, it can be unexpectedly powerful, and more than just
an app launcher ;-)

I posted about it here (yes, I need a blog!)
[https://www.facebook.com/4LSTA/posts/10154052744565574](https://www.facebook.com/4LSTA/posts/10154052744565574)

To excerpt:

    
    
      mdfind "(kMDItemWhereFroms != '*google*') && (kMDItemWhereFroms != '') 
      && (kMDItemWhereFroms != '*gmail*') && (kMDItemFSName == '*.zip')" -onlyin ~/Downloads
    

Yep, you guessed it. Looks for zip files in my Downloads folder which have a
download location, but they had nothing to do with Google or Gmail as sources
or referrers.

Bonus: You can perform the same filters from Spotlight searches -- see photo
at
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154054043670574&se...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154054043670574&set=a.242052395573.299433.731555573)
Just edit the list of available filters, there are many more than you might
expect...

~~~
amarcus
That's great for power users but, I could guess that the average Mac user
hasn't ever typed a command into Terminal.

This was the top comment in the Dropbox Show HN thread:

 _" For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac, this FTP
account could be accessed through built-in software"_

~~~
lstamour
Perhaps you missed my screenshot later, in which I reveal that this is also
possible from Finder's Spotlight? It's equally reminicient of "smart folders"
or, effectively, saved searches on either Windows or Mac platforms. I'm not
saying the whole thing could be replicated, or isn't easier. I'm just pointing
out a potentially simpler approach for power users who would read HN. :)

------
saucow
Here are 10 promo codes for the app; please let us know how you like it and
what we can do to improve :) XA494F6AP3T6 THN3M4LKLL6K 9WXENNEA3R9F
YYFXYF3FAMFJ 4M6WWR7ER6H6 FJNJ9HWXXLWY R69TAP4LRJEP JJTT6FJEME79 XHM4HHWXTHWP
MPW6FRWPFTJ7

~~~
heliostatic
Thanks. Downloading now to compare with Hazel for keeping my Downloads folder
organized.

~~~
aroch
Looks like a less powerful Hazel, or perhaps just more user friendly /
prettier GUI. Given that I'm a long time Hazel user and have 40+ rules, I
can't see a reason to switch -- there's no compelling difference

~~~
michaelx
Second that. Hazel is a huge time-saver and I prefer it’s versatile features.

------
nness
Pretty damn cool. For those interested (and running OSX obviously), you can
find the source of your downloads by running the following from the Terminal:

    
    
      mdls file -name kMDItemWhereFroms

~~~
lstamour
Ah, posted as I was writing my own reply -- that you can use mdfind or
Spotlight to search against that field, or file type, or file size, all in one
go. But yes, md* tools on OS X are awesome. Now I need to hunt down the
counterpart on Windows...

------
ecnahc515
Id like to try it, and I see you had some promos, but I suggest you go with
the route of free, and after X downloads it begins to ask you after every X
other downloads whether or not you would like to pay, using a pop up.

It lets people try the app without risk of paying for something they don't
like. If they like it, then they go to your website, or use the popup to get a
license to upgrade to the 'pro' version which doesn't bug them, and has more
features or something.

------
Osmium
Just bought this, and there's a big problem: the filters won't let you choose
a destination directory that's not in your Home directory! I'm not sure if
this is a weird Sandboxing constraint or not? But I keep my Downloads folder
on a SD card[1], so the app is currently useless for me (sadly!).

Question for the dev: any plans to fix this, or should I contact Apple for a
refund? If it's a permanent restriction, I'd suggest putting a notice in the
App Store description.

[1]
[https://www3.pny.com/category_buymulti.aspx?Category_ID=591](https://www3.pny.com/category_buymulti.aspx?Category_ID=591)

~~~
erlendfh
Same problem here. I don't have much space on my main drive, so I don't have
any downloads stored inside the home folder, I have everything on my secondary
hard drive. What is the reason for this restriction?

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Thanks for the heads up on that, my downloads folder resides on another drive.
This app wouldn't be much help :(

------
oellegaard
Just downloaded it and a bit disappointed it doesn't sort the existing
download folder - furthermore, I would like a delete-after-x-days feature,
preferably per website.

------
cr3ative
Scrolling on the site doesn't appear to work on Chrome (Mavericks, OSX
10.9.4). Have to use the nipples on the right to force a scroll.

~~~
modfodder
Scrolling worked for me. (Mavericks 10.9.4, Chrome 35.0.1916.153).

------
colmvp
Don't have a promo code but I just wanted to say this is a really simple idea
that makes so much sense. A very nice optimization.

------
pyre
FYI, I'm seeing the frontpage a bit off:
[http://i.imgur.com/wi1EOdD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/wi1EOdD.jpg) (Firefox 30.0
+ Mac OSX 10.9.4)

edit: Sorry if I came off a bit blunt, but something else was demanding my
attention, so I just quickly commented on the issue without expanding much. :)

------
exo_duz
This is a really great idea for people to be able to organise their download
folders. Will give it a try :)

------
cale250
This is a nit-pick really, but I'd like to see it organize on first run rather
than on first download. Unfortunately for me disk I/O can be a bottleneck on
this old machine. It slowed down a rather large download while it shuffled
things around and unpacked them.

~~~
llamataboot
So does it organize all already existing files as well?

~~~
saucow
Yes it does, you have to download a new file after setup, and this will
trigger sorting for the rest of the files in the downloads directory.

------
kthr
Just bought the app. Love everything apart from the arrow icon on the menubar.
It seems like the rest of the app has had a lot of care and attention given to
it whereas this is just a simple filled in arrow. Takes away from the entire
thing.

------
lominming
Something that many people keep missing out is Automator. You can easily
create a Folder Action in Automator and makes _magical_ stuff happen. I think
Automator is really underused for many people.

I should make one for myself and open source it.

------
tmikaeld
I love the presentation of this app, simple and clear message!

And it's much cheaper than Hazel that i have been using for many years, so for
those that don't need all the advanced stuff this is perfect!

------
jason_slack
I got a code. I like this. It will work well for new downloads, but my already
cluttered downloads folder will still need to be manually organized

~~~
mnutt
I don't know if it does this, but it's at least possible for the app to
retroactively categorize based on metadata added by your browser. Right-click,
"Get info", "More info" should tell you the page the file was downloaded from.

------
andyhmltn
Nice application! Just a note though: The first images you see on the homepage
are pretty low resolution so it looks really distorted

------
vincentbarr
Hazel seems like a more robust solution, and it also allows you to set rules
beyond just the 'Downloads' folder.

------
matdevdug
Really liking it so far. Works as advertised and I like how its 50% of the
power of Hazel for less than 50% of the price.

------
xemoka
It'd be nice if you had the cost on your page instead of just a link to the
Apple Store. I dislike this trend.

~~~
joshstrange
I'm not sure why you are getting downvoted. I couldn't agree more. It seems
very bait-and-switch-y to me to have a landing page without the price on it.

------
TamDenholm
Awesome, my downloads folder has 2865 items in it. This will help. :)

~~~
emehrkay
Ha. I just moved everything in my downloads folder to an "Old" folder to get
to downloads zero. 28 gigs, I don't know why I'm holding on to it. I do the
same with desktop icons.

When I run daisy disk, the folders with the most used space are Virtual
Machines, Downloads, and Desktop

~~~
jonah
Daisy Disk looks cool. I've been using the free OmniDiskSweeper which gets the
job done just fine, but isn't as pretty.

~~~
arb99
[http://www.derlien.com/](http://www.derlien.com/) disk inventory x is a
decent one too.

------
thehodge
I've taken a promo code, will try it out and let you know :)

------
mutant
I'm not sure I can leave my Hazel.

------
gaelian
FYI, your home page looks pretty messed up in IE9. Not that IE users would be
your primary target market I assume. :)

~~~
mrmondo
And isn't IE9 pretty ancient anyway?!

~~~
gaelian
If you work in an environment where you get to pick your own browser, yeah it
is. Work in many an enterprise setting and IE9 could be more like the latest
thing.

